# Eigene Schrift in Homepage



## Noeden (21. März 2011)

Den meisten von Euch drehen sich bestimmt gerade die Zehennägel um. 

Ich habe im Internet lauter veraltete Links gefunden, sowie eine Möglichkeit, die aber veraltet war und nur bei dem alten NN lief. 

Ich habe als Hintergrund eine Tafel und will darauf schreiben. Ne Idee wie ich das ohne Bilder realisieren kann (wegen der Suchmaschinen). Also bis jetzt denke ich, ich sollte meine Schrift nehmen, die zum Download anbieten und als Alternative einfach Verdana angeben. Wisst ihr was ich meien? Jemand eine bessere Idee?

Danke


----------



## CPoly (21. März 2011)

Vielleicht findest du ja hier zu ein paar Infos, wie es umgesetzt ist: http://www.google.com/webfonts
Funktionierte bei mir bisher gut.


----------



## SCAM (10. August 2011)

Mach ein <div> auf mit der Tafel als Hintergrundbild 
und lass die Schrift weiß oder gelb erscheinen.

Auf unserer Seite haben wir das so gemacht:
http://www.jsr-hersbruck.de/site/was/faecher/englisch/elc/tenses/05_presentperf/index.html


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (10. August 2011)

Das Problem des Threaderstellers war aber nicht die Umsetzung mit der Tafel, sondern wie man darauf eigene Schriften bekommt.


----------



## Momo95 (10. August 2011)

schau mal dieses video an: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkqclmnNAGg&playnext=1&list=PLCA254A50AB391E26

Hier lenst du, wie du eine andere, nicht standart, schrift verwenden kannst.


----------



## SpiceLab (10. August 2011)

*@font-face* erlebt mit CSS3 in den standardkonformen Browsern ein Revival: Web fonts with @font-face


----------



## Momo95 (10. August 2011)

spicelab hat gesagt.:


> *@font-face* erlebt mit CSS3 in den standardkonformen Browsern ein Revival: Web fonts with @font-face


 
Das ist das gleiche, wie in meinem Video


----------



## SpiceLab (10. August 2011)

Momo95 hat gesagt.:


> Das ist das gleiche, wie in meinem Video


Jo, *@font-face* bleibt  *@font-face*


----------



## achterbahnfreak (11. August 2011)

Ich habe folgenden Code genommen:



> @font-face {
> font-family: 'Clan';
> src: url('fonts/Clan-Book.eot');
> src: local('?'), url('fonts/Clan-Book.woff') format('woff'), url('fonts/Clan-Book.ttf') format('truetype'), url('fonts/Clan-Book.svg#svgClan-Book') format('svg');
> ...



Doch irgendwie geht es nicht.. Ich benutze übrigens http://localhost...

weiß jemand mein Fehler?


----------



## SpiceLab (11. August 2011)

Ergänze mal das CSS mit dieser Regel:


```
body {
font-family:'Clan';
}
```


----------



## achterbahnfreak (11. August 2011)

Nee geht immer noch nicht /zumindest in Opera und Chrome...


----------



## SpiceLab (11. August 2011)

Und in welchem Browser funktioniert's nun?

Deren Browsercache auch geleert, und die Seite anschliessend neu geladen?


----------



## achterbahnfreak (11. August 2011)

Firefox und Safari


----------



## SpiceLab (11. August 2011)

Bist du bei Opera im Besitz der aktuellsten Version? Ältere Versionen unterstützen nämlich @font-face nicht.

Ansonsten wüsste ich jetzt nicht, wieso es bei den anderen Browsern nicht funktioniert, wenn FF u. Safari die Schriftart darstellen.


----------



## achterbahnfreak (11. August 2011)

Ja...

Ich hab eigenartige Probleme..


----------



## SpiceLab (11. August 2011)

Wirklich eigenwürdig und merkartig, denn ich hatte noch nie in den aktuellen Versionen der genannten Browser derartige Darstellungsprobleme ;-)

Mahlzeit!


----------

